# toys/chews for LGD



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, so as a new LGD owner, I have a question..is it OK to give your LGD, say, a chew, like pig snouts, pig ears,ect? I buy them for my border collies and thought Angel might enjoy one..

Is this normally done? or should I not?


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

you can give them anything you'd give any other dog. I don't give them rawhide (it can cause blockages) and I really don't like giving them hooves or snouts or ears just beause most of that crap is made in china and that worries me a LOT. Mine seem to really like their deer hoof....with the lower leg still attached. It's kind of gruesome to look at, but they love them. Many people think that feeding your dog animal parts will make them want to kill their own animals but it's not true.


----------



## carellama (Nov 12, 2007)

I buy the roasted knuckle bone at Tractor supply for my mastiff/pyr and it keeps his teeth nice and clean


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

OK, good deal...She looks like she'd like a goodie..I just didnt know if it was something folks did with their lgd's or not.

Our local feed store has beef trachea, pig snouts and pig ears made right in our area..so I feel alittle easier buying those.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for asking spinandslide, I give lots of chew toys, big ropes to play tug-a-war, a big chew tire.
As far as snacks I was uncertain as to wheather they could have big chew bones. I only give them Mother Hubberd treats all natural....I know I know...but I was scared of hot spots returning....LOL
So now I know they can chew on bones and stuff...cause I was worried about their teeth. I'd figured I would eventually give them teeth cleaning bones....LOL

I am new to owning LGD's can ya tell?......LMAO!!...it's the HOT SPOTS that I hate!!...LOL


----------



## BarbadosSheep (Jun 27, 2011)

I would not give them those big smoked bones. Any cooked bones can splinter, causing the dog a lot of problems. You are much better off going to the butcher shop and buying a large raw beef soup bone.


----------



## spinandslide (Jun 6, 2008)

thanks all!

I gave her a freeze dried beef trachea last night, which she promptly laid down and ate..while I walked the fenceline to figure out how she got out to go exploring.....


----------

